# Birth of a Wood Mod



## Genosmate (9/4/15)

Been gathering information and parts for a long while now and it's been frustrating given SAPO's non delivery and incorrect orders from overseas.
Long term goal is to build something like a Pdib,but that's for later although I've already roughed out a body.
In the interim I'm playing with an idea for a mechanical wood mod with no wires at all and a switch which uses opposing magnets.
Also going to either finish it with CA glue or stabilise the wood in a homemade vaccum chamber I'm busy with.
Door is a lot of work but it's a kak shape!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Necris (9/4/15)

Cant wait to see the prototypes.
Have been looking into ca finishes for patinas.
That reminds me,found this locally.not sure if it is the same CA you are using.wondering if it may be any good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/4/15)

Necris said:


> Cant wait to see the prototypes.
> Have been looking into ca finishes for patinas.
> That reminds me,found this locally.not sure if it is the same CA you are using.wondering if it may be any good


No,I got mine from the UK,500 ml bottle for about £45.00.Mines a wicking grade (super runny) so you can work quickly with it.
That ink you suggested I get hold of should be here on Friday,I'll try a test finishing it with the CA glue,don't know if the solvent in the glue will stuff up the ink but lets see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/15)

I admire your work and dedication @Genosmate !
All the best with this project

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (10/4/15)

Starting to look more like a Mod.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ET (10/4/15)

Keen to see what you're going to do for a switch. So far looks veery noice


----------



## Genosmate (10/4/15)

Genosmate said:


> Starting to look more like a Mod.
> View attachment 24896
> View attachment 24897





ET said:


> Keen to see what you're going to do for a switch. So far looks veery noice


Magnets if I can get it to work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (13/4/15)

Got the mod dry fitted,opposing magnets in the switch (the one in the mod will be covered by a brass insert),still a bit of work to do.
Contacts will be coated in a silver solution,not sure if its really needed as it seems to work well and already had a vape.
Will try and finish the wood with CA glue after its shaped.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Genosmate (15/4/15)

Its finished.
A wooden mech wood,no wires at all and I have left everything so I can take it apart again.
Really just playing with ideas and finishes thats why I used a pretty bland timber,but at least the ideas work.
Magnets make the switch very nice.
Size wise its the same height as an 18650 Woodvil,thinner and a fraction wider but I could get it down some.
Door design is also pretty k*k.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/15)

Damn John! That is fantastic! Chicken Dinner for @Genosmate!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/4/15)

Love it! and not at all westminster as I initially thought it would be.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (15/4/15)

Looks really good man. Neat work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/4/15)

Awesome work. Am a believer now!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/4/15)

Awesome stuff @Genosmate  Looks fantastic 

It reminds me of this mod I saw somewhere or there other..




Cant wait to get started on my own projects


----------



## Marzuq (16/4/15)

Awesome @Genosmate 
One of the better diy wood boxes I've seen

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/4/15)

DoubleD said:


> Awesome stuff @Genosmate  Looks fantastic
> 
> It reminds me of this mod I saw somewhere or there other..
> 
> ...


Thanks.
Yes I saw that one on ECF,very nice mod with a nice machined switch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

@Genosmate bro you mentioned something about a crappy door.... where? i dont see it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Genosmate (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> @Genosmate bro you mentioned something about a crappy door.... where? i dont see it


Just don't like the shape of the door,won't do it again.


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

unique tho. nice work bro. hope to buy one of your mods soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

